# ECU price Nissan B15 (Sunny)



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

I had a bit of mishap recently, whereby I was told (by the local Nissan shop) that the ECU for my Nissan FB15 (Sunny) - yr 1999 was found defective. (Symptom was that the fans stopped working, and could only be started by by-passing the ECU control)
They recommended me to order a new ECU.
I find the price quoted to me by the Nissan shop to be quite excessive. This ECU is , I believe, a 'standard' one. And the price quoted was more than 2,000 pounds (approx 3000 US dollars).
Does anyone know what a reasonable price can be ?
My email address is [email protected], if anyone can give me some tip.


----------

